# Mobile Marines aka "Hit and Run"



## lich (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello I've finally decided to attempt to start an actual army. Last time I tried to start a Necron army but gave up, after realizing that the necron army wouldn't of been the army for me. I then moved on to study the Eldar, I loved the eldar and all its aspects, MOBILITY was the key concept I was seeking in an army. However after looking at the army I want and the actual budget I have. I then gave up on eldar and went for the generic space marines.

So now that I'm doing space marines I'm looking through the codex and to my very suprise Space Marines seem to have decent mobility (at least in the codex). My basic plan is now to make a super mobile Space Marine army. I decided on the chapter White Scar which seems well suited to the kind of army I am to make. any advice? What sort of weapons should I use close range? Or long range. I want an army thats good for casual play, but I do like to win :mrgreen: The Librarian's through the warp ability sounds quite useful for mobility.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm, what do you think about drop pods? Or are you going more for the on the field moblity? Oh and dont underestimate the usefulness of landspeeders, they may be fragile but its basicly a fast flying gun platform. Ive done some damage with mine.


----------



## lich (Sep 2, 2008)

I was thinking on field mobility but drop pods sound good. Land speeders eh? Sounds like something to look in. One of the things I'm trying to figure out is what weapons are better for Jump Infantrymen because, I thnk nearly everything is going to have those packs. are motorcycles worth it? It sounds like they can easily be hindered for fast moving unit


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh by Khorne no... Bikes rock, try a chaplin on a bike, not only do you get balls to the walls speed (turbo boosters) but a heavy melee unit who can reroll misses thanks to his litanies of hate ablity with the added bonus of a twin linked bolter if he has to shoot. Pair him up with a squad and just have them rush for the heart of the army. dont take stuff like plasma guns or anything on that really, havent seen much tactical use for them on bike.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Small devastator squads in rhinos, two plasma cannons in each. Nut infantry and hurt light vehicles from the relative safety of a tank!
Also Bikes are faster than tanks and assault squads are decent. Vanguard Veterans can take a silly amount of special weapons too, as far as I know.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

That sounds so _badass_. A Chaplain... _on a bike_.

Go for Rhinos and Land Raiders. If you want to include Assault Marines, maybe a small 5-man squad will do, because they're Fast Attack choices, and Land Speeders can be more effective sometimes. Don't neglect your Devastators.

Grab a Dreadnought and a tactical squad, throw them in some Pods, and make a mess on your enemy's gunline on the first turn. (Just hope you don't go first! )

Don't be fooled with the Vanguard Veterans. They're badass, but only because they can have said "ridiculous amount of special weapons".  You have to buy their jump packs separately, and their special rules only work if they have said jump packs. (Pulling this from memory, forgive if inaccurate.) That being said, they're effective nonetheless.


----------



## lich (Sep 2, 2008)

Now I'm stuck on HQ choices my First HQ will be the badass Khrone. He does get a legendary bike or sumthing. Now my 2 HQ should I do Chaplain or a Librarian I orginal was going to do librarian but everyone seems to be leaning torwards chaplain


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

lich said:


> Now I'm stuck on HQ choices my First HQ will be the badass Khrone...


GULP!
I wish I could have a chaos god instead of my captain:biggrin:

you ment Kor'sarro Khan. the problem with the bike, is that it makes him good only by himself- but his rules make him be worth much more if he in a unit thats dedicated to assault. I'm just going to try him out with 5 terminators - 2 TL LC and three TH / SS in a DT LR. outflanking termis! I also added cassius for the pawneg effect. more on the fun-destruction, all-too-many eggs in one basket side then tournament. but scary.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

It really sounds like a blood angels army would suit you. I mean, they don't use the standard SM codex, but it is a free download.
They can be mobile in different ways from bike armies (which I have never been a fan of)
For one, they can take Assault Marines as troops choices. those assault marines can either have jump packs, or be in Rhinos. Blood angels rhinos are special, they get Over Charged engines which means they can move fast (usually)
So if you want Mobility AND assault (my dream is an army composed of only jump pack marines... and some Baal Preds of course) Blood Angels could be for you.

However, if you are already set on white scars (as you probably are), go for it... I'm just not a fan of bikes

(sorry this isn't really constructive )


----------



## lich (Sep 2, 2008)

godzy said:


> GULP!
> I wish I could have a chaos god instead of my captain:biggrin:


Oh geeze, whoops, it would be awesome despite the lacking of logic :shok:



liforrevenge said:


> It really sounds like a blood angels army would suit you. I mean, they don't use the standard SM codex, but it is a free download.
> They can be mobile in different ways from bike armies (which I have never been a fan of)
> *For one, they can take Assault Marines as troops choices. those assault marines can either have jump packs, or be in Rhinos. Blood angels rhinos are special, they get Over Charged engines which means they can move fast (usually)
> So if you want Mobility AND assault (my dream is an army composed of only jump pack marines... and some Baal Preds of course) Blood Angels could be for you.*


I will now start looking at that codex, maybe this is what I want but we will see.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't forget about Ravenwing, the Dark Angels special "mounted" army.
Alot of bikes and speeders, and that nasty Samiel guy


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Go with the chaplain, ive taken out alot of dudes with that guy, just turbo boost the first turn then move 12 and assault the second, hes hard to hit both because of the turbo boost and his own armor and invuln saves.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

If you want mobility, play an SM biker army. Take a biker captain and tooled up command squad, and take full squads of bikers with multimelta attack bike upgrades.


----------

